# Электрофорез с Карипазином в послеоперационный период после удаления межпозвоночной грыжи



## m-oleg75 (29 Фев 2012)

Помогает ли электрофорез с Карипазином в послеоперационный период после удаления межпозвоночных грыж?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Фев 2012)

m-oleg75 написал(а):


> Помогает ли электрофорез с Карипазином в послеоперационный период после удаления межпозвоночных грыж?


А чем вызван ваш вопрос?


----------



## ylianovich (29 Фев 2012)

m-oleg75 написал(а):


> Помогает ли электрофорез с Карипазином в послеоперационный период после удаления межпозвоночных грыж?


Вопрос не корректный - помогает чему? электрофорез карипазима -зачем?, что Вы хотите получить в результате электрофореза карипазима?


----------



## m-oleg75 (29 Фев 2012)

Мне 24.02.2012 сделали операцию по удалению грыжи L5-S1. До операции я принял только один сеанс (30 флаконов) с Карипазином, но так как меня сильно беспокоила моя левая нога (были постоянные ноющие боли в ноге и т.д.), то я не стал тянуть и решился на операцию. У меня ещё имеется достаточный запас Карипазина и аппарат для электрофореза. Вот я и интересуюсь, если после выписки из больницы я продолжу дома делать процедуры с Карипазином в комплексе с физическими упражнениями для данного заболевания - стоит это делать или нет? Хочу услышать Ваше мнение. Заранее большое спасибо!


----------



## ylianovich (29 Фев 2012)

m-oleg75 написал(а):


> Мне 24.02.2012 сделали операцию по удалению грыжи L5-S1. До операции я принял только один сеанс (30 флаконов) с Карипазином, но так как меня сильно беспокоила моя левая нога (были постоянные ноющие боли в ноге и т.д.), то я не стал тянуть и решился на операцию. У меня ещё имеется достаточный запас Карипазина и аппарат для электрофореза. Вот я и интересуюсь, если после выписки из больницы я продолжу дома делать процедуры с Карипазином в комплексе с физическими упражнениями для данного заболевания - стоит это делать или нет? Хочу услышать Ваше мнение. Заранее большое спасибо!


*Мое мнение* по поводу электрофореза карипаима - нет не физического не биохимического смысла в этой процедуре, есть психотерапевтические плацебо положительные (кстати могут быть и плацебо отрицательные) эффекты. Комплекс упражнений должен был выдать оперирующий хирург, с пояснениями по дням, неделям, месяцам- в зависимости от характера оперативного вмешательства. На форуме есть- рекомендации доктора Ступина, посмотрите.


----------



## m-oleg75 (29 Фев 2012)

Большое спасибо Вам!!!


----------



## андрей 35 (19 Янв 2017)

карипазим не работает,, максимум что происходить это улучшение кровообращения от электрофореза))


----------



## Natky (19 Янв 2017)

И параллельно с карипазиновыми "припарками" идёт время))


----------



## андрей 35 (19 Янв 2017)

это точно!!! хотя стало легче после первого курса)) если не брать во внимание на поженую спину))


----------



## Natky (19 Янв 2017)

андрей 35 написал(а):


> это точно!!! хотя стало легче после первого курса)) если не брать во внимание на поженую спину))


Пфф)) после пятого-шестого курса у меня даже кожа не раздражалась уже


----------



## андрей 35 (19 Янв 2017)

да ну??)))


----------

